# Russian Sage Perovskia atriplicifolia



## mleech (Jun 10, 2011)

I am writing a book in Australia about planting for pollen and nectar and trying to found out about different bee forage. 

Has anyone had a unifloral honey from Russian sage and was the pollen beneficial. Also any idea of yield or take. Any information about his and a number of honeys that I will post as individual threads. Thanks


----------



## Michael Bush (Aug 2, 2002)

No. There isn't enough around for that here. But it seems to produce nectar over a very long period of time and in times of drought and the bees are often interested when nothing else is blooming. If there were a field of it, I'm guessing they would show more interest. I only have a few plants.


----------



## mleech (Jun 10, 2011)

Michael Bush said:


> No. There isn't enough around for that here.
> 
> Thanks Michael. I'm searching the world for plants that may be suited to planting for stationary beekeeping. The long flowering and drought tolerance are great attributes, thanks for your help.


----------

